# singstar adapter wireless intern



## feivel (20. Juni 2009)

überlege ob man da vielleicht ein altes cdrom als gehäuse für den funkempfänger für die singstar wireless adapter nutzen könnte,
um das ganze intern zu verbauen?
was haltet ihr davon?
einfach nur den empfänger intern zu verstecken halte ich glaub ich von der schirmung für keine gute idee?
oder was meint ihr?
schon jemand erfahrungen

mag die dinge gerne intern.
vielleicht kanns ja jemand nachvollziehen und beschäftigt sich mit der idee einfach mal

als gehäuse liegt ein centurion 534 vor.
bin für andere vorschläge allerdings auch offen


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2009)

wozu denn extra ein CD-ROM-gehäuse? wenn schon "verstecken", warum dann nicht einfach in einen laufwerkschacht reinstecken, vlt. mit kabelbinder oder klebeband fixieren?


----------



## feivel (21. Juni 2009)

weil das gehäuse sicher schirmt...und der empfang schlechter wird


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2009)

sorry, aber denk doch mal nach: wenn du das Teil in ein leeres Laufwerk steckst und das Laufwerk wiederum in dem PC-Gehäuse sitzt, dann schirmt das PC-Gehäuse doch immer noch. Die Schirmung wird ja nicht aufgehoben, nur weil der Empfänger wiederum in einem anderen Gehäuse sitzt. 

Im Zweifel wird die Schirmung sogar nochmal stärker, weil ein CD-Rom gejäuse ja auch aus Metall ist. 

Probier es halt einfach mal aus, das Ding in einen Schacht zu legen. "vorne" am Gehäuse is ja nur Plastik als Abdeckung für den Schacht, vlt. reicht diese Lücke aus, damit das Empfänger ein Signal bekommen kann.


----------



## feivel (21. Juni 2009)

vorne am gehäuse ist bei mir metall..
und vorne an einem laufwerk ist plastik
selber nachdenken


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2009)

ja, dir vorderseite is aus plastik, aber der "käfig" is ja trozudem aus metall.


und metallabdeckungen vorne am gehäuseschacht sind ungewöhlich, konnte keiner ahnen 


ich würd es wie gesagt einfach mal probieren. das mit dem laufwerk kannst du ja dann immer noch ausprobieren. btw: die "schublade" des laufwerkes musst du ja drinlassen, sonst hast du ja ein loch vorne. passt das singstarteil da denn rein?


----------



## feivel (21. Juni 2009)

das singstarteil passt rein, wenn ich von diesem das gehäuse entferne, die platine ist relativ klein, es ist ein schalter dran, und eine leucht diode mehr eigentlich nicht.

ja..bei meinen gehäusen ist aber die vorderseite aus alu..


----------

